# Necesito poner nuevas balatas (spanish)



## jbsanchez1.8t (May 22, 2008)

La luz se prendio de mi tablero creo que necesito poner nuevos frenos pero me han dicho que solo tengo que hacerlo por el dealer pero sale muy caro podre hacercelo por mi parte asi como tambien quitarle la luz


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

El sensor que detecta que tanto material la balata tiene esta en la balata. Ya que remplaces tu balata, el sensor deve quitar la luz en tu tablero. Compra partes originales del dealer, o por lo menos alemanas, si necesitas ayuda consiguiendo partes, mandame un email
[email protected]
saludos hermano


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

hay un possibilidad siendo que es un mk4 jetta que se necessite "Vag-Com, para apagar la luz en tu tablero, pero lo bueno es que hay una lista de personas cercas de ti que pueden ayudarte con eso, por casi nada, talves unas chelas, mandame un email para solventar esta mala onda


----------



## jbsanchez1.8t (May 22, 2008)

*Re: (inarisilver78)*

gracias carnalito pues investigue muy bien consegui las partes todo me salio en 250dls a comparacion del dealer de 450dls me ahorre 200dls asi que yo invito las chelas














saludos desde milwaukee http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Eso no es verdad, si he entendido correctamente. El sensor es simplemente un alambre incrustado en la almohadilla a bordo del lado del conductor. VAG-com no deshacerse del guión de la luz. Ya sea debe usar una verdadera VW pastillas de freno que vienen con este hilo o cortar los cables de ir a la almohadilla y torcido ellos juntos por la luz para salir.


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

Por mi amigos de habla hispana por ahí quiero saber si el uso de este traductor le da el trabajo hecho.
http://translate.google.com/translate_t


----------



## inarisilver78 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Dude GTI* »_Por mi amigos de habla hispana por ahí quiero saber si el uso de este traductor le da el trabajo hecho.
http://translate.google.com/translate_t


I hope all you wrote was trasnlated, because I understood nothing, nada, zero. 








I cannot confirm that VAGCOM would need to be used to reset the light, just giving him some more info incase he needs it. I believe if you buy quality pads they will come with the correct wiring.


----------



## Old Dude GTI (Dec 25, 2007)

You can use the translator and see what they were asking, then translate your post and post it. Try cutting and pasting.


----------



## 708VR6 (May 20, 2006)

*Re: (Old Dude GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Old Dude GTI* »_Eso no es verdad, si he entendido correctamente. El sensor es simplemente un alambre incrustado en la almohadilla a bordo del lado del conductor. VAG-com no deshacerse del guión de la luz. Ya sea debe usar una verdadera VW pastillas de freno que vienen con este hilo o cortar los cables de ir a la almohadilla y torcido ellos juntos por la luz para salir.

Es correcto, es solo un par de cables que estan encrustada en el freno, solo tienes que cortar los cables que origine del freno(lado del chofer), amararlos juntos y si quieres lo puedes ensoldar como lo hice yo...no necesita el VagCom para nada ni tampoco tienes que comprar frenos originales o Alemanes, simplemente te aconsejo que compres frenos de alta calidad para que te duren bastante...Que tengas suerte en la obra http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 708VR6 at 12:48 PM 6-3-2008_


----------

